# Turkey Hunting report 2015 - Day 1



## Jim (Apr 28, 2015)

:LOL2: 


We were in the woods by 5:15AM. One gunshot around 10AM that sounded like it was a mile away, other than that..........crickets.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 28, 2015)

My good friend Randy got 5 big Toms over the weekend I think hunting in WV


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm tagged out, my brother is tagged out, and my old man has one.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 28, 2015)

I've seen more hens than I care to count. Many with in 25 yards. Some even closer. Three have been feet from my blind. Toms and Jakes on the other hand. Ones I have seen won't come any closer than @ 110 yards. They just look at the hens and continue on with their feeding. Hens are being real quite. Calling isn't working right now.

One a year in MN. My season ends tomorrow evening...or sooner I hope.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Good luck everyone.

Our season opens on Saturday, but I'm torn whether I'll chase them or fish the Susquehanna Flats trophy striper C&R season one more time before it closes on 5/3. Will probably head to the mountains for a few days of chasing turkeys the end of the week. Been seeing lotsa gobblers strutting in the fields all around home for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 29, 2015)

I tagged out this morning!


----------

